# Skinning & Tanning Pheasants



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey everyone. I was wondering if anyone has instructions on pelting and tanning a pheasant. I love the coloring of the feathers and want a momento.

Second part. I save one tail feather from each bird I get with the plan of hanging them around the portriat of my dog I'm having painted (yes, I'm a LITTLE proud of my little girl). What do all of you out there do with all of your tail feathers?

IaHunter


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

IAHunter

In the last Pheasants Forever issue there was a complete description of de-hiding and tanning a pheasant. If you are unable to obtain a copy, PM me with your e-mail address and I'll do what I can to scan it and send it to ya.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You can "Tan" if you would like, but its easier to simply borax the skin with granular borax that you can buy at any supermarket. Just remove as much fat from the skin and rub borax on it! That will do the trick!


----------

